# What is your town name?



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

I have 3 towns named Belfiore, Pinecone, and Nahele.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 29, 2017)

Mine is Mistvale because lol when i was trying to pick a name, i just found this generator with nature-y words and town suffixes (like -shire, -briar, - vale, -don, -lock, -stead, etc. etc. forever hehe), and i ended up picking mistvale! i still like the name because eh it could be worse, and now that i've decided on it being a purple-y white town w blue accents, i think it fits even nicer 

i like the names of your towns too! and belfiore sounds really lovely


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 29, 2017)

Mine is Iva...
I wasn't very creative naming my Town


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 29, 2017)

My town name is Link, i don't like the name now, but when I made the town I was struggling to find a name. It was supposed to have a double meaning, like Link from Zelda (bc I was an edgy 13 year old), and a link between other towns, like a little cozy, hole in the wall type town.


----------



## moonphyx (Jul 29, 2017)

Pinecone is a very cute name! Mine is Crescent, idk why it just sounded nice in my head cx


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 29, 2017)

My first town is called Mineola, because my first AC town was called that and I just like to name all of my towns this.

Second town is called Chococat, because I like the Sanrio character Chococat. I couldn't think up a name, so I just went with this.


----------



## Jadeth (Jul 29, 2017)

Both of my towns are named Lullbury. The reason is that one of them is just a cycling town, and so I was too lazy to think of an actual name. But when I do eventually rename it, I will struggle. I'm not a very creative person. xD


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 29, 2017)

Alubarna. If you've the anime One Piece you'd know that Alubarna is the capital city of Alabasta, which is a kingdom the Straw Hats visited.


----------



## applebean (Jul 29, 2017)

mine is "the moon" because it was the first thing i thought of. i've grown to love it but at first i thought it was so silly


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 29, 2017)

I made my town back in 2013 and named it Verona... I'd change it now if I could, cuz at the time I was into Romeo x Juliet (that anime...) and now I'm just, wow I'm embarassed lmao.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 29, 2017)

Botari1999 said:


> I made my town back in 2013 and named it Verona... I'd change it now if I could, cuz at the time I was into Romeo x Juliet (that anime...) and now I'm just, wow I'm embarassed lmao.



Why are you embarrassed? Verona is a wonderful name. And I like that anime too lol


----------



## mimituesday (Jul 29, 2017)

my towns are named tuesday and saturday. i wanted a name that was a real word and i wanted it to do with scorpions or snakes. tuesday is the astrology day of scorpio, which i am, so i picked tuesday. i picked saturday because it's another day of the week and it sounds good and fits despite being three syllables


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 29, 2017)

earth2


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 29, 2017)

I named mine Celestia but I hate it D:


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 29, 2017)

Tustin... Back then, 3 years ago, when the game was new, I was still living in a place called Tustin (In a apartment, where my life was ****ty back then)... Now I live back in my original home! (after moving 4 times around the same area -_-) I can't change my town name now, since I have nearly all my dreamies and I don't feel like resetting my town, but it reminds me of my past life... ( I hate my character's eyes, I can't change it) (and the worst part? It's my mayor)


----------



## ExpertaEnNada (Jul 29, 2017)

Mine is Gardenia~
It was funny, I reset my town and was thinking a name for the new one when my mother come to my room and says: "Te traje una vela con olor gardenia" (I brought you a candle with a smell of gardenia), and I was like thank you mom! For the candle and the cool name xD.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2017)

Boston. Yeah, I named my town after the capital of Massachusetts XDDD

I came up with that name for my town when the game was released in Japan in November 2012.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 29, 2017)

Mine are called Magnolia, Whoville, and Boondox.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 29, 2017)

Main town is Woodland, I can't remember why I chose it.

Second town is Antares... also can't remember why I chose it.


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 29, 2017)

My current town is called Oakville, I think it sounds nice. I know I've also had Funtown, Kirby (I was uncreative for the first two), Lilyview, Bellview (multiple times) and Rosebud. I restart towns a lot, but hopefully, Oakville is here to stay!


----------



## Zex (Jul 29, 2017)

Funnkkkkkkkkkyyyy TOWN


----------



## amanecer (Jul 29, 2017)

Mine is Amanecer (sunrise or dawn in Spanish) because I thought that had a pretty connotation and I wanted to make a pretty town. My first town in 2013 was Arendel because I really liked Frozen but the town sucked so I reset a few months ago and now my new town Amanecer is farther and prettier in just a few months than Arendel was in 3 years


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

Chicago, because when I first got it a while back (I got it on launch), I was in a hurry to start so I just ended up choosing the name Chicago because it was the first thing to come to mind. The hurry to start is why I picked this town layout that I have, but I've grown to appreciate the name and the layout


----------



## emilyo (Jul 29, 2017)

My town (Windfall) is named after the town in The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 29, 2017)

You already know mine


----------



## DY14N (Jul 29, 2017)

My town name is "New Leaf"

Come on guys, aren't I just so original?
(But in all seriousness I decided with a name like this, I couldn't go wrong at all lol)


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 29, 2017)

My town is called Starbux. 

No explanation needed 

Lol


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 29, 2017)

My town is called Starbux. 

No explanation needed 

Lol


----------



## Sweet813 (Jul 29, 2017)

My town is called Xynnaria and my player's name is King


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry for double post. Internet acting up


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

Botari1999 said:


> I made my town back in 2013 and named it Verona... I'd change it now if I could, cuz at the time I was into Romeo x Juliet (that anime...) and now I'm just, wow I'm embarassed lmao.



Verona reminds me of the city in Italy.


----------



## hestu (Jul 29, 2017)

Omashu because I loooove Avatar!


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 29, 2017)

My first town was Wildwood which I just made up cause I needed something. The new town I just started is Fairacre which I found online after searching for names.


----------



## xoxobreann (Jul 29, 2017)

Mine's Hollow c:


----------



## Irescien (Jul 29, 2017)

My town name is Rivermin, I honestly don't really remember how that came to be ? I think i wanted a nice sounding water name, so I picked river and then added the min to like finalize it idk lmao


----------



## alwayscoffee (Jul 29, 2017)

My town is called Seaside. I named it at launch. I can't even remember why I picked that name now.


----------



## NoseDimples (Jul 30, 2017)

My first town was named Selfoss after the town in Iceland. My second town I named Wendigo, and currently my town is called Elysium, but I don't remember why I chose this name for it other than it sounding nice to me.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 30, 2017)

My new town is named Fairbell. I hadn't heard it before and wanted to choose something simple and wholesome sounding :3


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 30, 2017)

I have four towns. In order: Westerly, Granada, New York and Orlando.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 30, 2017)

I used to have 2 towns. First is Akala and the second was Chibli. My current one is Meridale which I actually care about and strive to make the perfect Cinnamoroll town.


----------



## Chick (Jul 30, 2017)

Only have one town so far.
It's name is Niue.
Most people have trouble pronouncing the name, but I just got the hang of it. 
It's pronounced "New-aye." 
I got the name from a country.
There's a country in Oceania called Niue, and I like the name and country, because it's a unique country that I bet majority of you wouldn't have known about.
I loved it because it was a short name aswell, and even though it was a simple word, it's pretty hard to pronounce, which I love, haha.
The name 'Niue' means 'Behold the Coconut.' No joke.
*starts growing coconut trees on acnl*
Anyways, the reason I chose for it to be a name of a country was because with it being a country, I could design the flag to be the same as the country's flag.


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

Chick said:


> Only have one town so far.
> It's name is Niue.
> Most people have trouble pronouncing the name, but I just got the hang of it.
> It's pronounced "New-aye."
> ...


I've heard of Niue, I found it while looking through google maps.


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 30, 2017)

My current town is called Penpurie. I came across with this name when I needed a name for the island 
in Tomodachi Life. I liked it such much that I also chose it as the name for my new town in NL.


----------



## elo-chan (Jul 30, 2017)

Himeji after the Himeji Castle in JP. I initially wanted to do a jp themed mayor house buuuut that went out the window recently as I've become interested in other designs. I'll probably just make my second character's house to be more themed to give justice to the name.


----------



## piercedhorizon (Jul 30, 2017)

My used to be Celestia ( I still love it! )
But its called Petals now & My mayors names is Mocha.  
Im not sure why I chose these two names but I love them!


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 30, 2017)

Westwind, Westport, and my partner's is called Windrest. All related


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jul 30, 2017)

Mauveine
It's a shade of purple, I'm a pisces and the birthstone is the Amethyst, but since that name is pretty common I chose a shade of that color :3
(long useless explaination xD)


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 30, 2017)

My first town I ever made was called Kenka. My second town on my cartridge was called Suspiria. Now they are called Tinytree and Borei.


----------



## Bilaz (Jul 30, 2017)

Virginia...
Because, I am European and therefore thought an American state name would be cool and different...
It's not. XD I really wish I would have gone for the name of a European city instead, like Talinn. <3 I love Talinn.

-has never even been to Virginia-


----------



## Lyraa (Jul 30, 2017)

My current town name is Serenity. :3


----------



## Taka (Jul 30, 2017)

Mine is called Koden, because of my love for Japanese words with cool meanings! That being said, the name has become somewhat of a trend for me in other games used as the name of a town, farm, team, population... you name it! No pun intended, lol.


----------



## Durk (Jul 30, 2017)

My first town was called Panem, because I was really into The Hunger Games at the time. My current towns are called Fabulae (latin for stories) and Hopeless!


----------



## Topsyturvy10 (Jul 30, 2017)

My town name is Broadway. I've been doing a few things with my school, and we have a theatre called Broadway, and that was where I found myself a lot.
Also I've been changing a lot too, and definitely for the better, so for me my town name symbolises a new change, or turning over a new leaf.


----------



## hzl (Jul 30, 2017)

Acre, short and sweet, and symbolic of the acre of land the town is built upon!
I originally wanted Three Acre or Four Acre but obviously character limit wouldn't allow.


----------



## ja2mine (Jul 30, 2017)

My first town was named Qwopia, and my 2nd (current) town is named blossom


----------



## Kokillue (Jul 30, 2017)

mine has been Kimitsua both times. i cant remember how exactly it came to be? all i remember is that its an amalgamation of words with different meanings, one of them being "sky" or "cloud" or something.


----------



## Livvy (Jul 30, 2017)

Avalon


----------



## hellobethy_ (Jul 30, 2017)

mine is Catville because well I like cats! at one point I had all cats in my town but they ask to move and whatnot and eventually you just want to experience new villagers you know? I still have a few cats and I always will but I like other villagers too


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jul 30, 2017)

Umbra. It means "darkness" in Latin. Thought it'd fit my theme - dark and emo.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 30, 2017)

I have four towns and they are: Bunifrey, Oeilvert, Gilead, and Nibel.


----------



## busy.crossing (Jul 30, 2017)

My town is called Busytown...hence my forum name as well.

I was struggling for ages to think of a name but then remembered my favourite show as a kid - The Busy World of Richard Scarry. If you haven't seen it, it's basically a show where all the characters are anthropomorphic animal's and they live in, you guessed it, Busytown.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 30, 2017)

Belmont and Malibu are my town names!


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Jul 30, 2017)

I called mine MangoVil, I was reading The Mortal Instruments and Jace bought a mango and tomato soup, so I guessed MangoVil would be the name.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jul 30, 2017)

I think I spent a good 20 minutes just trying to find a good name because I know I'd regret it at some point if I wasn't careful lol. I didn't know what theme to make my town and I recently watch a soccer game with a team called Milan so I just used that. Almost every other option I couldn't use because they were too long. I decided to make my town Harry Potter themed and I'm glad about the name because it has some relevance to it (In keeping with its Italian theme, the restaurant Luchino Caffe kept a clock stating Milan's local time on its wall alongside one for London). Milan also sounded like a really nice name for a nature town so I picked it


----------



## Flare (Jul 30, 2017)

Lucidity. 

Well it just came out of nowhere in my mind, sounded nice so I just named my town like that.  

Town Names I would use before include...

• Starbell
• Alwind
• Sirius


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 12, 2020)

Glitopia.
I wish I named it something else, but I was just into Glitter Force at the time. (－‸ლ)

I also have an un-named town because I bought it but didn’t start it yet. ฅ^•ﻌ•^ฅ

*Edit:* The un-named town is now named W?lnuts!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 12, 2020)

Flowert! All my towns have been named that since GameCube.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jan 12, 2020)

Shinjuku since February 2019 (when I got the game), and Tapwater since August


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 12, 2020)

My main town is named Sakura. My second town that I started about 6 months ago is named Nocturne.


----------



## Aesthetics (Jan 12, 2020)

I remade my town yesterday to get back into ACNL, and I named it Lavender. I had no other ideas smh


----------



## LaFra (Jan 12, 2020)

My town is called Aurora. 
The "Aurora" in Italian is the first light on the dawn, the beginning of a new day... So for me marks the beginning of a new adventure in Animal Crossing New leaf. 

(Aurora means also  aurora borealis, just saying)


----------



## Tessie (Jan 12, 2020)

Misera said:


> I made my town back in 2013 and named it Verona... I'd change it now if I could, cuz at the time I was into Romeo x Juliet (that anime...) and now I'm just, wow I'm embarassed lmao.



Verona is the actual name of a village in Italy based on Shakespeare's Romeo & Juliet though so it doesnt even have to be about the anime! Still a masterpiece of literature! I like the name Verona.

My town's name is Mariposa


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 12, 2020)

My towns are Vista, Chocolat, Moonview, Flora, Ume and my 'youngest town', Faebi (which I made last year back in February).


----------



## Nodokana (Jan 12, 2020)

My towns are Mizu, Dream, Mystery, Tranquil, Memory, and Serenity.


----------



## Tianna (Jan 12, 2020)

My town's name is Illura! It's a portmanteau of illuminate, aura, and alluring. It's also my original character universe.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 12, 2020)

My main town is called Fireleaf because when I named it I planned to fill it with a ton of torches. Still need to get around to doing that though.

My secondary town is called Taiga because I wanted it to be a winter themed town located a bit below the arctic circle and "taiga" is another word for boreal forest. That town sort of fell apart though and nowadays I only use it for when other players need signatures.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 12, 2020)

Currently, my town is called Mooches. This town is a recent endeavor of mine.

I was fed up with the pretty names of my previous towns. I needed something more realistic. The villagers are mooches, and Animal Crossing is almost completely about doing things for other people. Whether it be loans, neighbors, the HHA, etc, everyone is leeching onto the only human around.

I'm pleased with it, as the dialogue for when my villagers speak of the town cracks me up every time.


----------



## Euphy (Jan 13, 2020)

I have two. My main town is named Litheon and the second is called Lykaion


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 13, 2020)

Used to be Hyrule of course. Current one is Suncoast. That used to be the name of a store that had volumes of anime, you could get 4 episodes for only $30!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 15, 2020)

Wakuwaku and Dokidoki. Both translated from Japanese have similar meanings, "excitement", "trilled", and "heart-pounding", "pumped for action". The reason why I named both towns this is because when I start up the game, I feel a little of this each time.


----------



## cicely (Jan 16, 2020)

My first (sold) town was named Morioh, from JJBA part four. I felt bad about it because of the layout and the name seemed uncreative, I hardly thought about it (this was in 2013, there's probably way more Moriohs now).
I hope you can change town names in NH!
My new town is named Espoir, meaning hope in French and is a very obscure reference to my favorite anime.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 17, 2020)

Zash, and Zash forever


----------



## Aniko (Jan 17, 2020)

My town is named Magical, but I didn't name it, I'm the third player. It's a bit of a mess there and there is nothing Magical, the first player wanted to do a magical girl theme town, then gave up.


----------



## cats_toy (Jan 17, 2020)

My three town names are Eden, Oldhaven and Juliette.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jan 17, 2020)

Solstice <3


----------



## BareFootTuna (Jan 17, 2020)

city folk: Fourside
new leaf: Moonside
new horizons: wonder what I'll call it


----------



## Kate-is-a-potato (Jan 18, 2020)

My town name is Victon


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

My acnl town name is Auroura! I though Aurora sounded like a cool name at the time, but I don't know why I spelled it with an extra u. Maybe I spelled Aurora wrong? Or maybe I just thought it was cool? Not sure. But I still like it!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 19, 2020)

Cherish


----------



## DARLINGBEAR (Jan 19, 2020)

Chinatsu, after my favourite character in Welcome to the Ballroom


----------



## 22lexi (Jan 19, 2020)

Arden! I also have 2 hacked towns called Fae (cute themed) and Whimsy (forest themed) (


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 19, 2020)

My town name is Genovia, after a fictional country in The Princess Diaries (books and movies)


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 23, 2020)

I had to think for a while what it was... 
yeah I haven’t played in forever. But my town name is Pineview 
I had five copies before, but traded them in...which I now regret. 
I had Rosewood which was my original town. It was a digital copy and I unfortunately lost the 3ds 
Eclipse was the 2nd town. 
Seaside was the 3rd and had a tropical theme. 
Moonview was the 4th. 
And lastly Kanovia.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had to think for a while what it was... 
yeah I haven?t played in forever. But my town name is Pineview 
I had five copies before, but traded them in...which I now regret. 
I had Rosewood which was my original town. It was a digital copy and I unfortunately lost the 3ds 
Eclipse was the 2nd town. 
Seaside was the 3rd and had a tropical theme. 
Moonview was the 4th. 
And lastly Kanovia.


----------



## Limon (Jan 23, 2020)

*New Leaf:* Derptown :3 (Because 13 year old me thought that was funny.)
*GameCube:* Virbank (Named after Virbank City in Pokemon Black and White 2.)


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Jan 24, 2020)

Seminar! It's the name of a town I created for a story years ago; the story is scrapped, but Seminar lives on.


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 24, 2020)

Elysian. I really wanted to try an angel-heaven type town.


----------



## Pink Issyboo (Jan 25, 2020)

Embriaah.  I want my town to have the essence of fire, sunsets, and warm things.  I want my town to be predominantly orange, pink, and red -- warm, vibrant colors.  I was thinking of fiery names, and this was my result.  It sounds a little like "ember", and there's something playful and romantic about a town name that starts with "E."  I just wish I could remove the "h" to get "Embriaa."  "Embriaah" is starting to look a tiny bit too long.  (I'm very particular lol...)


----------



## VibinRnTho (May 24, 2020)

Stardust! Because I didn't know what to name my town and so I asked my friend to name it for me


----------



## WyGeee (May 24, 2020)

Mine is Kerwood because I have this picture of the kermit drinking tea meme on my wall and thought it was an interesting name. Also I kinda love kermit the frog haha...


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

i had two towns, cloudluv (don’t ask) and clarity ;;


----------



## meggiewes (May 24, 2020)

My town's name is Stardust.


----------



## Koi Fishe (May 24, 2020)

Mine used to just be the name of the city I live in irl but now I use 'Tsuki'


----------



## marea (May 24, 2020)

Velvet! I dont think i would choose it again, though. I still love velvet but i am not sure if it is to a degree that makes me want to name my whole village after it.


----------



## lunaluz (May 24, 2020)

Luna Bay! I'm obsessed with Sailor moon. It's my favorite anime and I have a cat who looks just like Luna, Usagi's cat :3. I named her luna of course ahaha. The bay part comes from me being in love with water. I love being by the water and in the water


----------



## MaryLiz2020 (May 25, 2020)

Corona! I found it fitting currently. lol


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 25, 2020)

Skyfall because I think it sounds cool


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

It's in my signature right now but in case I ever remove them, my towns are Popstar and Twinleaf. Yes, I have two copies of New Leaf.


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

ive had,, artemis and wishbone!! i miss wishbone!


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 27, 2020)

Erith I used a town generator for the name. The first town was named Leafside.


----------



## Rubombee (May 29, 2020)

Okay, so, prepare yourself to be blown away by the originality of the town name my younger self chose wayyy back then…

…World.


YEP. i'm sure at the time i thought i was smart lmao
(i regretted it later when i discovered with the dream suite that no, surprisingly, i wasn't the only one who had thought of that)


----------



## naraku44 (May 29, 2020)

My town’s name is Lotus 
Mostly because I love flowers so much and the Lotus flower is gorgeous


----------



## Alessio (May 30, 2020)

A Casa


----------



## Shyria (May 31, 2020)

I only had played WW before NH, but playing it made me really want to try NL, si I started a town a week or two ago! As my NH town is called Gorgonzola, I decided to name the NL one Ricotta


----------



## elphieluvr (May 31, 2020)

Oz. I’m obsessed with Wicked lol.

If I did it again I might choose something else because the name is so short it doesn’t look great in text.


----------



## Sloppyjoe (May 31, 2020)

Mine is Wolfaton.. I thought it would increase my chances of getting a wolf villager lol


----------



## Tempest (May 31, 2020)

Polaris


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jun 1, 2020)

My town name is Zen. Inspired by the Zen culture. The town is eco-friendly and Zen-influenced


----------



## June (Jun 1, 2020)

woops forgot this is the ACNL thread, for NL it's bagel o: and my side town/cycling town was named the same also lol


----------



## EuIetta (Jun 1, 2020)

Lavender & Mushland.​


----------



## Justin_Pandaa (Jun 6, 2020)

Mine is CocoButz because my gf has a cat named coconut and a spinoff of her name we call her is coconuts or cocobutts haha! And since its only 8 characters long and more playful I named my town cocobutz


----------



## ShellyRae75 (Jun 6, 2020)

Mine is Skyrule. My son gave me his 3ds and I didn't want to destroy the town so I built it and I'm playing as him lol. I love this game.


----------



## my-peculiar-dream (Jun 12, 2020)

my first town's name is blockria. just something i came up with in 2016. could be worse, i was obsessed with making a completely unique one back then. my first town's name was hyrule. i hATED the unoriginality of it and ended up deleting my town because i wasn't even that much of a zelda fan ever.

my second town name is ethereal! i thought it was cute and captured the cute fairy-esque theme i was going for , 3,


----------



## CreasingAxis (Jun 12, 2020)

In my current playthrough I named my town "Two Leaf", partly because I am not very creative and also because I thought it was cool that it matched both the logo of the game and rhymed with it's title as well.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



my-peculiar-dream said:


> my first town's name is blockria. just something i came up with in 2016. could be worse, i was obsessed with making a completely unique one back then. my first town's name was hyrule. i hATED the unoriginality of it and ended up deleting my town because i wasn't even that much of a zelda fan ever.
> 
> my second town name is ethereal! i thought it was cute and captured the cute fairy-esque theme i was going for , 3,


I can relate, I was never good at naming things so sometimes I'd just name it after something which I would end up despising because it didn't feel very unique. Did you lose much progress when you deleted your old save?


----------



## kitsuwn (Jun 12, 2020)

My town is called Kitsunai, because foxes are my favourite animals and I love Japanese folklore. I didn’t just want to call it Kitsune, so I tried to make it a little more unique!


----------



## tizzeon (Jun 12, 2020)

Mine is Castelia! I named it after the city in the Unova region of the Pokemon games (Black/White games). Just thought the name was neat ^_^


----------



## Noelle2028 (Jun 13, 2020)

I struggle so hard to name my towns. Mine’s Brighton


----------



## memeshack (Jun 18, 2020)

Mine's Dawnstar, after my favorite town in Skyrim lol. My town flag originally was the Dawnstar logo, but I saw a QR code for polite cat and couldn't resist


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 18, 2020)

Faxanadu! From a NES game old skoolllll


----------



## Tokkidokie (Jun 19, 2020)

My town is called Eodinde. It means "Where are you?" in Korean province (Gyeongsangdo) dialect.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2020)

My towns name is Kanto. I restarted a lot, but I named it Kanto most times because that's what I named my first acnl town and it just stuck with me.


----------



## Static_Luver (Jun 19, 2020)

My town name is Clouds. I thought it sounded cute


----------



## LaurenJune (Jun 19, 2020)

wizard said:


> I have 3 towns named Belfiore, Pinecone, and Nahele.


Woah. How do you have three towns?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jun 19, 2020)

LaurenJune said:


> Woah. How do you have three towns?


You can have multiple towns if you buy another cartridge of the game. I have three towns and I named them Una, Ji Falls, and Borealis. Una is my main town though and my first one.


----------



## cappurrccino (Jan 3, 2021)

I really love astronomy, so (relatively) obscure, space-themed names are my favourite. My Wild World town was named Galatea, after one of Neptune's smallest moons. Both my New Leaf town and New Horizons island are named Venera, which means comes from ‘Венера’, the Russian name for ‘Venus’.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Jan 3, 2021)

I named my OG New Leaf town Snakes?! both because I love snakes, and I have a fondness for adding ?! to the end of proper nouns in games when it's available. It always makes characters sound incredibly confused and/or excited when talking about that person, place, or thing.

My newest town is called Huglands. I wanted something cute and lovey-dovey to signify this being the first Animal Crossing town I've started from scratch with my boyfriend; it's our joint town!


----------



## KimiyoCake (Jan 3, 2021)

It's been so long since i played new leaf. My town name is Magnolia lol I was really into Fairy Tail back then


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 3, 2021)

im hoping to get the game very soon and im planning on naming it raindrop!!! my stardew and story of seasons farms are called that


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 4, 2021)

Adelaide. It's Melba's name in Japanese. I would have called it Melbourne (which she was named after in English) but it didn't fit.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Jan 5, 2021)

I named my town Henville. I originally tried calling it Henriville but there weren't enough letters for that so I just decided to name it to the closest thing I could.


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Jan 5, 2021)

I called my town "Traverse" named after the first world "Traverse Town" from my favorite game Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 5, 2021)

"Avalar" based on the world of Spyro 2. I also realize "Avalar" is a reference to "Avalon" from Arthurian legend, and I can jive with that too.
My flag is also based on the Avalar flag from Spyro.
My NH island is also named Avalar and I have an area of my town that's a subtle homage to the Sunny Flight portal from Spyro 1.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 6, 2021)

i named my town altaria because it was my favourite pokemon at the time
however now i don't like that pokemon (it really annoyed me in oras) but i don't wanna reset because i've fully upgrade my nook shop and house


----------



## huuussein (Jan 6, 2021)

i named my new leaf town 'azuria' after the german name of cerulean city from pokemon  i've always been a huge pokemon nerd, so i thought i'd merge those two franchises together when creating my town!
unrelated to this question, but for my new horizons island i went with 'hisaka' as i wanted an island name that starts with the first letter of my first name, just because it sounds nice to say them together, and it is an actual island located in japan


----------



## ughrora (Jan 6, 2021)

Rosefire!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 6, 2021)

-my new leaf island is named peace, cus im a huge hippie, and i just think it sounds nice
-my new horizons island is named kokomo cus it's my favorite beach boys song, and is tropical themed


----------



## ``` (Jan 21, 2021)

I went with my town name as "Zirvia" because I wanted to have a town name that would be unique and creative. My town was going to end up being called "Hyrule" since I'm a huge Zelda fan but then I quickly realized how unoriginal my town name would've been if it were to be named Hyrule. So I decided to stick with the name Zirvia on the first day of playing New Leaf and I'm happy with my town name choice that I came up with.


----------



## bleached (Jan 22, 2021)

My favourite pokemon generation is gen 4, and my favourite city in the games is Eterna city! So, I called my town after it :]


----------



## Juliet7466 (Jan 27, 2021)

I've had the same town since I started playing new leaf. It's called Dairy because I had cows on my mind when naming it. I first came up with the name Dairy for my wild world town and stuck with it for all the rest ac towns I've had


----------



## Bob9 (Jan 30, 2021)

Mine is Da Hood. 

It helped me feel better about my neighborhood to hear my villagers say how much they love 'the hood'


----------



## Opal (Jan 31, 2021)

I have 2, Neon and Eclipsia. Eclipsia was just a storage town though and I rarely actually played using that town but I really like the name so when I got ACNH I named my island Eclipsia, even though I was going to call it Neon like my original NL town at first.


----------



## MyDanes (Jan 31, 2021)

I named mine Paradise in New leaf (just started it last night) 
New Horizons I have Devon Farm and Hush's Zen *Yes I have two switch devices.


----------



## BunburyBrianna (Jan 31, 2021)

My New Leaf town is named Twinleaf.  It's because my twin and I originally shared the town (since we shared a 3DS) and also it is a town in the Pokemon 4th gen games - we based our town tune off of the music from that town.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Jan 31, 2021)

Serene! It's a word that has special meaning to me


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 1, 2021)

My town is named Lumina because that was one of the few things I thought of while first booting up the game and naming my town in 2014.
Several months after the establishment of Lumina, my older brother told me that it was Latin for light, and that kinda made me love the town name more


----------



## angelcrossie (Feb 2, 2021)

My current town is named Arcana, a reference to tarot cards and the major arcana. My town before this one was named Stella, after a plush rabbit from when I was really little. and my NH island was named Moonrise!!


----------



## Globes216 (Feb 2, 2021)

Mine is called Magnolia, but before that I've had Orinthia and Oakhill!


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

My town name i lavender because its my favorite colour :  )


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Feb 8, 2021)

My ACNH Island is Fate Isle. The word 'Fate' has a special meaning to me, because it was the name of a group I was in for years and was a big part of my life. So it was my lil way of nodding to it.

My ACNL town is Sakura. It's a nod to what I remember my City Folk town name being and has no reason other than that. I think I named the CF town that because at the time I was obsessed with all things pink and purple (...I still am, I'm fine. =D)


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 9, 2021)

my main town is called dripple, it's an all frog town. then i have a town called liten and a few others that i never worked too much on but still have the save somewhere on my computer. my first new leaf town was called cool but i reset it in like 2016 or 2017


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 9, 2021)

My old town was Karasuno because I was really into Haikyuu at the time and couldn't think of anything.

I just restarted yesterday so now it's named Fuji


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 13, 2021)

My main town (and New Horizons town because I'm uncreative, lol) is named Rockwood! I just thought the name was cute and would fit with the vibe of Animal Crossing. I don't _love _it for my island but I can't change it now and I'm not going to reset just to change it. 

My second town is named Snowdrop! Again, I just thought it sounded cute. I like the little snowdrop flowers and figured why not? It'll fit and I didn't want to stress over the name of my town.


----------



## PeachesAreBest (Feb 14, 2021)

I am proud of my town name!  It's Bellview


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 14, 2021)

My first town was Uly Park, and it was supposed to be Swedish themed, but I ended up resetting and started a new town called Euphoria. I found it by searching synonyms for happy - but only after I created the town I found out it


----------



## Faceless (Feb 14, 2021)

My town is called Mechanus which is a clockwork realm where everything is perfect


----------



## skylucario (Feb 21, 2021)

mine have been called:
*sun peak *(my first main acnl town; i just came up with it off the top of my head and thought it sounded nice)
*banten *(my second main acnl town, named after the village in nabari no ou, one of my favorite manga)
*celadon *(acnh, after celadon city in pokémon)


----------



## corvus516 (Feb 21, 2021)

- The first town I ever made was called Strawby because I was drinking strawberry milk while playing and couldn't think of any other names. How original.
- My current town is called Byrde - it's a weird spelling of "bird" and nothing more because I wasn't planning ahead for any themes at the time. I just like birds, I guess.
- My recently made second town is called Mistveil because I really like the atmosphere of the rain both in-game and IRL, and I want this town to be more mystical than my other one, so I wanted a name that combined those two elements. I realized straight after that an area in Skyrim has the exact same name but it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## Merielle (Feb 22, 2021)

My town is named Moonfall!  I didn't really take the time to come up with a town name before getting New Leaf, so I kiiiinda just came up with something on the spot, but I'm still pretty happy with it. ^^ I'm a bit of a night owl, but I like the feeling of very early mornings too, so I wanted to evoke a sense of time similar to moonset, or anywhere in-between sunset and sunrise.


----------



## jackson06 (Feb 22, 2021)

jacktown
because im not creative


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 23, 2021)

my town’s name is magnolia, my brothers town’s name is fiore. it’s a reference to fairy tail <3


----------



## DuskCrossing (Feb 25, 2021)

I always name my towns after snacks lol. My new leaf towns have been called TacoBell, Twix, Reeses. I've had Gamecube towns called Doritos and Pringles, my New Horizons islands are named skittles and baja.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 25, 2021)

My New Horizons island is called Citrus Sky. My native fruit is oranges so I was trying to come up with something that reflected that and the game itself is called New Horizons with made me think of the sky hence Citrus Sky


----------



## toenuki (Feb 25, 2021)

Sanrio, guess why lol


----------



## Haru Okumura (Feb 25, 2021)

Berseria after my favourite Tales game. Kinda regretting not naming it 'Alistel' (Radiant Historia), but Berseria's a good name on its own.
My town was very nearly called Loonaverse


----------



## The Foogle (Feb 25, 2021)

New Foog since Foogtopia didn't fit.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Feb 26, 2021)

Confetti right now but in NL it was Carousel.


----------



## Tessie (Feb 28, 2021)

Mariposa


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 28, 2021)

Mine is called "Traverse" named after my favorite world Traverse Town from Kingdom Hearts 1.


----------



## letisbloom (Mar 9, 2021)

Rapa Nui, its the real Easter Island name


----------



## Cadno (Mar 10, 2021)

My town is called "Cartref", which is the Welsh word for "home". I'm going for a forest/cottage vibe with my town so I thought that name could encapsulate my town theme


----------



## Carrenmcflairen (Mar 12, 2021)

Duskfall, I wanted to name it Twilightfalls but it was too long so my brother suggested dusk since I told him I wanted to do a sunset theme. I love it ^^


----------



## Blink. (Mar 12, 2021)

Sealoft! for ACNH
Treeloft for Reset ACNL!

I was thinking Skyloft from LoZ Skyward Sword, but we're on an island in the middle of the sea,


----------



## Alkyline (Mar 13, 2021)

My old town was called Glimwood. Recently restarted and it's now affectionately named Cedarval


----------



## JemAC (Mar 13, 2021)

I haven't played New Leaf in years but I managed to charge my DS for the first time for ages today thanks to my brother still having his charger around and have finally reloaded my town and found it is called Kanto, I don't actually remember calling it that at all   It kind of makes sense to me due to my love of Pokemon but I like the Hoenn region best so not sure why I didn't name it that


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 18, 2021)

my main is ougonkyo and my alt is makai

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



Blink. said:


> Sealoft! for ACNH
> Treeloft for Reset ACNL!
> 
> I was thinking Skyloft from LoZ Skyward Sword, but we're on an island in the middle of the sea,


so before was zooloft, loftland, and loftburg, right?


----------



## snaily (Mar 18, 2021)

i haven't played in a while but my town is Hia (pronounced 'here') so it says things like "you have arrived in Hia", "in Hia it's Thursday 18th March". it still amuses me


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 18, 2021)

My island is named Belleville. It’s the name of a place I loved going in my childhood, Belleville, Ontario in Canada.


----------



## Bob9 (Mar 18, 2021)

Da hood
Hearing my villagers speak so highly of living in the hood helped me think my neighborhood was more special


----------



## reviveearly (Mar 20, 2021)

wizard said:


> I have 3 towns named Belfiore, Pinecone, and Nahele.



Mines is called Gulliver, it took me like 5 minutes to think of it and I really liked it since it represents travelling and island and stuff. I really like the sea and travelling so it just seemed like the perfect fit for me. Plus, I know a bit of back history about the whole shenanigans so it personally feels like the name that stood out to me most. I'm not bad at coming up with names quickly so it was the best one I thought of, I did give myself time afterwards to really consider the name, since 5 minutes isn't exactly brainstorming, but I kept coming back to Gulliver for my new leaf town and it seemed right.


----------



## Strawberry736 (Apr 9, 2021)

Mine is the worst: Holtern. ughhh. I’d LOVE to restart my town to call it Neverland 
Maybe one day


----------



## PacV (Apr 18, 2021)

Vasea.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2021)

I have two New Leaf towns, actually.  The first one, which was created in 2013, is called Canaan and has thousands of hours of work poured into it.  The second one was made in 2016 and is called Diamond.  Diamond is really just extra space for villagers I couldn't put in Canaan, so it's barely developed at all.


----------



## buny (Apr 18, 2021)

Vanillie was my town in WW and then when i started NL i used the same name cause it felt special to me and i was attached to it. I started a second town on a digital copy of the game and called it Nenette, but i didn't play on it that much cause i was too busy to keep two twons after all :c Hopefully i can get back to them sometime!


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 18, 2021)

I just recreated my island and named it Junip!! My character's name is Jubi and she has a whole backstory on how she ended up on Junip and such.


----------



## playhouse (Apr 19, 2021)

..Playhous. Supposed to be playhouse but I ran out of space.


----------



## moonstone1751 (Apr 22, 2021)

i got acnl in 2012 and my first town was named mckenzie—no meaning behind it just liked the same at the time

i restarted in 2014 and now my town is named bayshore— which used to be my sisters old neighborhood


----------



## Tomboy974 (Apr 23, 2021)

I named mine mythtown it was the only thing I could think of lol


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 23, 2021)

haha okay let's jog down the memory lane... My first ever NL town was named skyland; but that town soon got deleted and my second one was called Laputa after castle in the sky. Then i restarted that as well so in the end I settled on Onigiri... yeah i know, idk how I jumped from studio ghibli to food lol. I have a second NL town ( which I haven't touched in ages) and is called Wakaba.


----------

